# Ashley Tisdale: Das ist ihr süßer Hund "Maui"



## Stefan102 (20 Jan. 2012)

​
Kennt ihr schon Ashley Tisdales (26) beste Freundin Maui? Der High School Musical-Star ist stolze Besitzerin eines wirklich extrem putzigen Hundes, den wir auch schon einige Male auf Fotos mit ihr bewundern durften. Dennoch ließ sich Ashley die Gelegenheit nicht nehmen, ihn ihren Fans auch noch auf Youtube vorzustellen. „Hey Leute, ich hab heute einen ganz besonderen Gast für euch...“, begrüßte Ashley ihre Zuschauer im Clip. „Ihr Name ist Maui!“ Ganz stolz zeigte sie ihr süßes Hündchen und erklärte, was das Besondere an ihrer kleinen Maui ist.

„Maui ist meine beste Freundin und der beste Hund der Welt! Sie ist einfach toll, süß und so liebevoll!“, schwärmte Ashley. Zur Belohnung gab es dann von Maui gleich ein feuchtes Küsschen für ihr Herrchen, das es sichtlich genoss, von dem süßen Wuschel abgeleckt zu werden. Wie Ash weiter erzählte, bekam sie Maui von ihren Eltern zum Geburtstag geschenkt und seitdem sind die beiden unzertrennlich. Und natürlich braucht es für so ein außergewöhnlich süßes Tierchen auch einen außergewöhnlichen Namen. Gar nicht so einfach, sollte es doch unbedingt ein hawaiianischer Name werden, doch die sind meist einfach zu lang. Deshalb entschied sie sich dann kurzerhand für den Namen ihrer Lieblingsinsel, Maui, auf der Ashley und ihre Familie oft ihren Urlaub verbringen. Wir können uns jedenfalls gar nicht an diesem knuddeligen Hündchen satt sehen, hier könnt ihr euch die süße Maui gleich einmal selbst anschauen! 

​(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2012)

süüüüüüß


----------

